# Better Place presents world's first automated battery switch station in Japan



## kent1956 (May 8, 2009)

This is THE system to take BEVs from a home based recharge to main stream.

With charging poles all around a metro area and battery change out stations every 100 miles between metro stations, BEVs can provide 95% or more of the travel needs of most of the world.

Agassi has the right idea, my vote goes with him and his system!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

As I've previously pointed out battery swapping is unworkable and unnecessary. Huge investment needed on something that will be used less than 10% of the time since most people will charge at home, for a lot less money. Not to mention you'll never get manufacturers to build a standardized pack.
I've already been over all this here so I won't bother repeating:
http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/electric-vehicles/635-project-better-place-14.html


----------



## ZeroGasoline (Jul 30, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> As I've previously pointed out battery swapping is unworkable and unnecessary. Huge investment needed on something that will be used less than 10% of the time since most people will charge at home, for a lot less money. Not to mention you'll never get manufacturers to build a standardized pack.


I agree with this, mostly. Having the technology to quickly switch out a battery pack is very useful, but I don't think it will be very useful for the average commuter. However, this could be very useful if a delivery service (FedEx, UPS, etc...) had a system like this installed in their shop and maybe at a second location somewhere on their standard routes. This would allow them to drive all electric and would allow them to "fill up" as quickly as with a gas car. If the technology became something a company could license and customize for their own fleet it would solve the issue of pack standardization. They could buy a fleet of vehicles and a couple of pack changers and they'd be in business.

I think this would have a pretty solid "niche", but I'm not sure that's it's the technology that will bring electric cars to the masses.


----------



## kent1956 (May 8, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> As I've previously pointed out battery swapping is unworkable and unnecessary. Huge investment needed on something that will be used less than 10% of the time since most people will charge at home, for a lot less money. Not to mention you'll never get manufacturers to build a standardized pack.
> I've already been over all this here so I won't bother repeating:
> http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/electric-vehicles/635-project-better-place-14.html



And again you know better than Israel, Holland and Hawaii..Oh did I mention that a system is going to be installed in all of California as well.

But keep reading, and watching. When I wiz by you with my swapped out battery bank and you are limping home, still refusing to buy into the system, well I will laugh last. Oh, I will stop and offer you a ride though, I have that much grace for you.


----------



## kent1956 (May 8, 2009)

ZeroGasoline said:


> I agree with this, mostly. Having the technology to quickly switch out a battery pack is very useful, but I don't think it will be very useful for the average commuter. However, this could be very useful if a delivery service (FedEx, UPS, etc...) had a system like this installed in their shop and maybe at a second location somewhere on their standard routes. This would allow them to drive all electric and would allow them to "fill up" as quickly as with a gas car. If the technology became something a company could license and customize for their own fleet it would solve the issue of pack standardization. They could buy a fleet of vehicles and a couple of pack changers and they'd be in business.
> 
> I think this would have a pretty solid "niche", but I'm not sure that's it's the technology that will bring electric cars to the masses.


Mate the full system includes local mutliple charging poles throughout each metro area. Check out the site for Better Place. Look at the map for California.

Locally you recharge at home and at any of the hundreds of charging posts through out the city. I'm sure they will be limited at first to parking garages and such, but as demand grows, more EVs on the road to needing to be recharged, and more charging stations will be added.

Oh, and only certain cars can use the battery swapping stations. But others can buy into the recharge post system. Agassi plans on a prepaid system of power purchase, much like prepaid cell phones use now. 

The swapping stations require vehicles built to use the easy change battery packs, but the battery packs will come in different sizes for different vehicles. 

Before you diss the idea, read his site. It will impress you, even if it doesn't convince you...

But when I see you stranded on the side of the road, out of charge, I will stop and give you a ride in my EV with freshly swapped out battery pack...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the offer of help, but I, like most people with at least half a clue, won't attempt to drive beyond my pack range, just as I never drive beyond my gas tank range. So I'll drive by you as you're at the charge station because I won't need it, but I'm sure you'll enjoy paying much more for the same electricity I get at home for much less . 
And yes, I do know better than Israel, Holland and Hawaii, you think governments have never invested in unworkable, inefficient ideas?


----------

